# going rate for grooming??



## michele mug (Jan 17, 2010)

I just got my Havanese puppy last week and she is in desperate need of a grooming. She has many mats on her rear end and legs. My best friend is a groomer (with lots of happy customers) and I am dropping her off tomorrow to get a shampoo, cut, nails cut, teeth cleaned, the works. Of course, she won't tell me how much she charges and told me she won't take my money. I really want her to do it as I KNOW Bella will be taken care of like a princess, but I have no clue what the going rate would be. Of course, I want to pay her....what would this typically cost? I live in NY.

Michele


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Michele, I live in N.H. and I pay $40 for grooming. My daughter, who uses a different groomer, also pays $40. So far, I have been very pleased with the groomer I use and give her a 20% tip.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I live in the Metro D.C. area and I pay $58. for a grooming and give $10. tip. She charges more for matted coats, but mine are usually not matted.
I have a wonderful groomer. 

Things are expensive around here!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I live in California and paid 70.00 for grooming but that didn't include the teeth being done. Since then, I decided to just buy the supplies and do it myself. 70.00 is too much IMO!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

My experience on Long Island has been $40-50 an average, just for a simple grooming. It can get much higher if they're dealing with a lot of matting or extras.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am in the Philadelphia suburbs and I pay $60 a dog.


----------



## michele mug (Jan 17, 2010)

thanks for all of the input. I am on LI, so higher than some areas, but the same as others. This gives me a point of reference to pay her. Thanks so much!!:bathbaby:
Michele


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm in NJ and pay 54 plus tip. I take Hobbes every 6 weeks or he'll matt.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I have a wonderful groomer that comes to the house that charges $30.00/hr with a min. of 2 hrs. My boys love their groomer and for me it is worth the cost knowing my boys are safe and happy.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm in the northern San Diego area and I pay $45. per dog. I usually do it myself though because they hate going.
Carole


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I had a groomer come here and she was wonderful! She charged me $60 per dog but if I bring them to her she'll charge me $40 per dog. We'll go to her from now on, I just wanted to meet her before I dropped them at her house.

I brush them all so much that they aren't matted when they get groomed.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Expensive! That is why you need to start learning to groom your own dog! How often to you all take your pup in ? Every 6 weeks? The groomers would love you to take your pup in every 4 weeks or so. So, 8- 9 times a year x average (including tip) $60.00 - $70.00 = $ 480.00 to 630.00 yr......plus aggravation for cuts not wanted, pup is away from you and in a cage.....waiting his turn...........possible accidents while grooming....What can I say?

You do not need much to groom your pup. Learn as you groom. You are doing most of the work any way with all the combing and keeping your pup mat free. 

Now.....I am getting off my soap box....Thanks for listening.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Not all dogs are caged while they're being groomed, depends entirely on the groomer. I'd love to do it myself but it's just not something I'm comfortable with so to me, it's well worth the money.

If you aren't able, for whatever reason, to groom your own dogs just ask lots of questions of the groomer and get recommendations.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

hahaha Linda and when are you getting #2? I was more than able to keep up with Riley when it was just him in the house once Monte came home things changed and it's not so much that I have 2 it's the fact that they need to be bathed and brushed more often because they constantly play, tangle and get each other dirty. My boys are bathed every one to two weeks, it's nice having a break every 6 weeks and having someone else come in and do it.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Same here Leeann, times 3! And Murphy is a digger who eats whatever he digs up. He gets LOTS of baths. Add into that 3 teenagers in the house and I'm lucky that I get "groomed" some days!


----------



## DaisyMazy (Dec 18, 2009)

I live in California. The groomer comes to me and charges $75.


----------

